# review of the Sprog3



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I usually program decoders on a programming track, using JMRI's "Decoder Pro" software. It's easy and you can assemble a file on each loco, so you have a nice record of how each has been set. Also JMRI runs in Mac OSX, which is nice.

I've generally used a Digitrax PR3 as the interface between the computer and the track. It's worked extremely well for me, and programs everything I ask it to program. The only downside is it's not great for testing a loco on rollers. it tends to cut out. I recently burned mine up by accidentally putting straight DC on the rails while the PR3 was connected (what's that smell??? Yikes!).

The Sprog3(http://www.sprog-dcc.co.uk/about_sprogII.shtml) is advertised as capable of outputting over 2 amps, so it can run large scale locos easily. I decided to try the Sprog in place of the PR3. 

It does not work nearly as well. It's finicky and temperamental. It would not recognize decoders from QSI or Digitrax, but it would recognize and program ESU decoders. I posted some questiosn to the Sprog support group on Yahoo, and was told to try putting 11 ohms of resistance on one track lead. That did it for the QSI decoder, but it still won't recognize the Digitrax.
I'm going to send it back, if I can, unless somebody more experienced with the Sprog knows a fix. It's too fussy, and it will be annoying to constantly change resistor values for each decoder


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've heard the same things, it works on some decoders and not on others and it's temperamental. I use my nce system, and if I want to switch from programming to operating easily, I use the NCE Powercab with the USB interface. Works with jmri, programs everything and has 3 amp output. 

Greg


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Lownote, 

Let me get a hold of the manufacture, he is a customer of mine at the hobby shop that I work at. And see if he is aware of this problem. I use one of the sprog ll's on all of my customers O, HO and N scale locomotives and have not had this problem. One question, have you down loaded the latest decoder files from JMRI?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I have the latest jmri files. I've just been emailed a firmware update for the sprog, and I'll install that and see if it works later today


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I installed the firmware update a now it programs QSI decoders with no problem. But it still does not recognize Digitrax decoders, or at least not the one I'm working with


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Interesting. I use an older SPROG2 (serial port) & JMRI. No problems reading Digitrax DG583AR decoders, and works fine with others that I've used (Massoth, LGB, Zimo, CT Elektronik, NCE, etc. ). It is handy to be able to test run on rollers whilst programming and without having to swap wiring. Not tried it with my QSI Quantums - I've got the the QSI programmer hardware and software for those.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The advantage for me is that I use a Mac, and jmri runs on a Mac. I also have the qsi programmer, but I have to reboot each time and I've never gotten entirely comfortable with windows


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike, why are you rebooting? Won't the QSI stuff run under parallels? 

Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I use Boot Camp rather than parallels. Loading windows with bootcamp requires a restart. I don't actually trust parallels not to mess up. Boot camp and the restart have been vey solid for me


----------

